# How much baby food for older rat?



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

I am feeding baby food to my elderly, sick rat who isn't eating his regular food. I would like to feed him until he is full and decides he doesn't want any more, but I am beginning to worry that he likes it so much he'd eat until his stomach exploded.

I have been feeding about 1-2 tablespoons once or twice a day, and he had been handling that well. Could I feed him more? What's the usual protocol?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

When Spike has babyfood after his teeth trims I just put quite a lot in the bowl and he never eats until every little bit is gone. I just always make sure he has some in his bowl.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> When Spike has babyfood after his teeth trims I just put quite a lot in the bowl and he never eats until every little bit is gone. I just always make sure he has some in his bowl.


My problem with leaving some in the bowl and walking away is because his brother has been gaining a TON of weight eating the food he has left behind. It just seems like 2 tablespoons is a lot for one feeding when I compare the size of the food to the size of his body...


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## twilight123 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm having the same problem but i would personally say he could have more than that? but is he having hard feed aswell if its just baby food i'd say more as rats have a very fast metablism (sp) and my rat who cant walk her self and has to be syringe fed is doing about 2 or 3 table spoons every 2 or 3 hours!


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

twilight123 said:


> I'm having the same problem but i would personally say he could have more than that? but is he having hard feed aswell if its just baby food i'd say more as rats have a very fast metablism (sp) and my rat who cant walk her self and has to be syringe fed is doing about 2 or 3 table spoons every 2 or 3 hours!


oh, wow! Thanks, that's a big help.


----------

